# ammonia sources?



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

what are some sources of ammonia that i can use to cycle the tank..?? and where can you buy some?? i know windex has ammonia but i dont think it would be smart to add that in the tank since it has a bunch of other chemicals. thanks


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

If you plan on doing a fishless cycle, than the best ammonia source (and also very cheap) is plain pure unscented household ammonia. You can purchase it at any grocery store/drugstore. Make sure it does not have any other additives.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

If I were you, I would just add some feeder fish in there and allow your tank to cycle. Obviously, some feeders will die through the 30 day process in making sure all your water parameters and beneficial bacteria are in tact.


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

i read that adding ammonia would be faster than putting in feeders and its cheap too!!!!


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

jefflopez94509 said:


> i read that adding ammonia would be faster than putting in feeders and its cheap too!!!!


 True... Household ammonia is a pure available food source for the nitrifiers and will speed up the cycling time. In addition to that, there is no risk of disease, dead feeders, and you will have a stronger population of nitrifiers after your tank is cycled because you control the ammonia level introduced to your tank.


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

would it be ok to dump the whole bottle of ammonia in the water?


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

jefflopez94509 said:


> would it be ok to dump the whole bottle of ammonia in the water?


 NO, do a search on fishless cycle. The article should tell you how much ammonia to add daily.


----------

